# Glock 20 10mm makeover



## killitgrillit (Mar 1, 2014)

Well I got a few parts in, had to make a tool on the lathe for the firing pin liner install, now let the fun begin.
Lone wolf longslide and all parts, 22lb recoil spring
Lw 9" barrel 
Leupy scope
Carver scope mount
Carver slide racker
Still need rings
And 1ea gen 3 10mm


----------



## TheDeerCommander (Mar 1, 2014)

thats gonna be a killer right there!!!!


----------



## Ragnar09 (Mar 5, 2014)

Keep us updated I'm interested in how that thing turns out!


----------



## Lawdawg939 (May 9, 2014)

How about an update?


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 18, 2014)

How about some pics of the finished product?


----------



## tgc (Jun 19, 2014)

teethdoc said:


> How about some pics of the finished product?



X2. The original post was made in March. I'd like to have a look at it too. Don't recall ever seeing a scope on a glock.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 19, 2014)

Howdy all, 
I'll try to get a pic up tomorrow, I've been working 7 days a week. It's all together just haven't shot it yet


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 19, 2014)

That might be the only Glock in existence that I would approve of.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Jun 20, 2014)

I am waiting also as I might want to do some of that to my G20sf


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 20, 2014)

Here she is, still haven't decided if I'm gonna leave the barrel full length or trim it back a little.


----------



## PopPop (Jun 20, 2014)

Dang that is real nice, Can I have it?


----------



## tgc (Jun 20, 2014)

Yea, thats really almost one of a kind.
What are your plans for it? Hunting, target shooting. Both I bet.
With that 9" barrel you should get some good velocity, therefore, potential range.
You know what, it would be great fun to be able to take that to a prairie dog shoot. Hit'em or miss it would still be a hoot.


----------



## deast1988 (Jun 20, 2014)

Accuracy?

What's she digging as far as ammo selection, I watched the Keith warren stuff on youtube hammering with the g20. That thing is spiffy and it looks like it should serve you well. I like my g20 and the 10mm is some good stuff.


----------



## nickE10mm (Jun 23, 2014)

Good luck with it....!  

Here is my G20SF with Fastfire 3 on it.  These groups are 25y groups, rested.... but shooting about 1 shot every second.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just ordered a 9" barrel for mine. I hope you didn't trim that barrel. I like how it sticks out.  I have advanced tactical sights on my g20. I like the scope but what holster do you put that beast in?


----------



## dturnersr (Oct 3, 2014)

HandgunHTR said:


> That might be the only Glock in existence that I would approve of.



come on... I had to carry the original G21, G22, but I out of all the Glocks gotta admit I liked the G17 and the G27 shot the best of all!

This one reminds me of a hot rod with a blower sticking out the hood...


----------



## guesswho (Oct 6, 2014)

How about some pics of the groups you getting and some numbers on velocity from your new upgrades.


----------



## Rebel 6 (Oct 9, 2014)

nickE10mm said:


> Good luck with it....!
> 
> Here is my G20SF with Fastfire 3 on it.  These groups are 25y groups, rested.... but shooting about 1 shot every second.



That's what utterly shocked me about by G20.  First trip ever, to the indoor range, my used G20 gave me groups like yours at 7-10 yds (I forget).   After one mag., I ran it out to 25 yds.  1st shot at 25 yds gave me a dead nuts bullseye.  Yeah, my jaw kinda dropped.  Then I got a very similar full-mag group at 25 yds as in your picture.  From that moment forward, it was etched in my brain that a G20 was the most perfect woods gun I could ever have.  15+1 rounds of that on your hip, is very, very comforting in the woods.  Hunting or defense.  Not much at all can top that.

Oh, and mine was with Meprolight standard night sites.


----------



## 10 ptr (Feb 20, 2015)

great groups and that one with the scope is awesome. glock 20 is what I want. went to Cabela's ( only because I have a bunch of points to use ) to get one today but of course they were sold out.


----------



## pacecars (Feb 21, 2015)

You might want to look at the new G40 version


----------



## Dub (Feb 21, 2015)

Any updates on this beast?


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 21, 2015)

Dub said:


> Any updates on this beast?



Dub, It's been sitting in the safe still unfired. I've been busy building muzzleloaders and xp-100's.
 I will try to get it shot in the next week or so.


----------



## Drexal (Jun 23, 2015)

How is the eye relief with that scope?  I've got the drop in barrel, but didn't get the longslide.  Right now, I'm not sure if I want to go with a scope or not.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Jun 26, 2015)

killitgrillit said:


> Dub, It's been sitting in the safe still unfired. I've been busy building muzzleloaders and xp-100's.
> I will try to get it shot in the next week or so.



Booo! Gimme that thing. I'll go shoot it for ya


----------



## jeffrey (Jul 20, 2015)

chooo it!!!!!!!!!  Kill  it


----------



## obligated (Sep 28, 2015)

I "need"one of those for hogs.Have to check my gun fund jar.


----------

